# Full scale onroad adventure



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Went to Nelson Ledges Race Course on Aug. 6th to run my big toy car on an open track day. What fun! Here's a bunch of pics of some of the sweet cars that were there running. Weather permitting, I'm going back on Friday Aug 13th.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

More pics. The green ACR Viper had literally 100 miles on it. Nothing like taking a brand new very expensive car to the track and beating on it  The very first pic is my '92 Dodge Stealth RT/TT. The next pic is a '93 3000GT VR4 (same car, basically). The pair of red Vettes were fully set up for racing and were hauled in in a long trailer. The GTR was stupid fast. I hung with him for about 2 laps, then his tires and brakes were up to temp and he just ran away. lol.


----------

